# C# DLL in Java nutzen



## Gorac (16. Dez 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte Windows-Funktionen nutzen die ich über C# anspreche (Handschrifterkennung). Nun hab ich schon gegoogelt wie ich eine C# DLL in Java ansprechen kann. Leider aber ohne Erfolg. Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich mit C# grad erst anfange und mich noch nicht soo sehr auskenne.
Die meisten Lösungen die ich gefunden habe sind, dass die dll über c++ angesprochen wird und dann der c++ code über jni angesprochen wird. das ist aber eine eher unschöne lösung wie ich finde.

gibt es einen weg direkt eine c# dll von java aus zu nutzen?

vielen dank.

gorac


----------



## Marco13 (16. Dez 2009)

Mit https://jna.dev.java.net/ kann man theoretisch direkt auf jede DLL zugreifen - egal, in welcher Sprache die irgendwann mal geschrieben wurde....


----------



## MQue (17. Dez 2009)

Zum Zugriff auf C# dlls hab ich auch nicht sehr viel gefunden, hätte es auch vor kurzem benötigt, was ich dann gemacht habe ist, ich habe ein Java- Programm und ein C# Programm über RMI kommunizieren lassen. Das C# Programm hat über ein Assembly (wegen der einheitlichen Schnittstelle zu den dlls) auf verschiedene dlls zugegriffen. 
Das löst jetzt nicht dein Problem, vielleicht kannst du die Programmstruktur ja ein bisschen anpassen.


----------



## Gorac (17. Dez 2009)

danke für die schnellen antworten. ich werd mir heute mal jna anschauen. 

rmi sagt mir jetzt erstmal gar nichts aber auch die möglichkeit werd ich mir mal anschauen.

wenns neuigkeiten gibt lass ich es euch wissen 

gruß,
gorac


----------



## Gorac (18. Dez 2009)

ok nach nun 1,5 tagen mal wieder ein lebenszeichen 

also jna hat mir nicht wirklich geholfen, da nur die möglichkeit finde funktionen aufzurufen, aber keine objekte zu erzeugen und dann methoden aus klassen zu nutzen. 

rmi habe ich mir kurz angeschaut, war aber ehrlich gesagt zu hoch für mich *g* bin wie gesagt nen c# einsteiger.

meine lösung: ich gehe nun von java auf eine c++ dll die wiederum eine c# dll benutzt. die c++ dll wird dann via jni eingebunden und die sozusagen nur als "durchreiche".

trotzdem vielen dank für die antworten.

gruß,
gorac


----------

